# Neil Young’s Silver & Gold Album taken with Game Boy Camera



## hey_suburbia (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.wiinintendo.net/wp-content/uplo...ilver++Gold.jpg

http://www.wiinintendo.net/2009/11/11/neil...ame-boy-camera/


----------



## Law (Nov 11, 2009)

woah, that's ghetto as fuck


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 12, 2009)

That is pretty cool, I didn't know that.


----------



## FISHY_au (Nov 13, 2009)

lol, thats awesome. when i saw the thread title, i thoguth it meant he'd made a photo album with the GB camera


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Mar 14, 2017)

Sorry to bump a very old thread but the links are dead. I love Neil Young and the Game Boy Camera! what is this about?


----------

